# New Nexus



## TXDavidJ

I just purchased a Nexus S from a friend for $100 in mint condition. He sold it to me because he says the battery just doesn't last. Well, he is right. My battery drains around 40% with moderate use in an hour. Everything looks normal in battery stat screen. Perhaps it's the battery?

I'm not new to the Android community. I know most of the tricks and what not. But maybe I missed something with the Nexus. My G2x battery was nice. Lasted over a day.


----------



## JRJ442

My guess its just a bad battery. See if u can pick up a decent name brand extended battery and see if it makes a difference


----------



## Athhar

i think its bad battery,also try lowest screen brightness and disable gps.


----------

